# Bob Beers L.I. Slot Car Show Oct.19 free car



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Well it's time for the show.Always a good show,it will be good to see all the regulars again.There is a rumor that Bob will bring the Tbird and Mustang.It's not true because I didn't start it yet.I'm putting out one of my Hobbby TALK free gifts deals.Send me an email with you're screen name and your real name and if you show up I'll give you a Free Dash GTO or Road Runner,your choice of car and color.Don't try to scam me.Two cheapbutt brothers tried it last time.First one then the other.You can email me up to 10pm and I'll get back to you.See you there. Tom Stumpf (who else is dumb enough to do this)


----------

